# Salt pond?



## peixes (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a natural pond in my back yard that is common to a few houses....me and the neighbors want to try adding salt to make salt water species survive. It's in michigan so it will have some temperature variations...we can add an elaborate heating system if it proves necessary. We experimented with one neighbor's pool, but the salt ruined his pumping system and he had to replace a lot of equipment. His wife threatened to leave him when he told her she could not use the pool anymore because it became a neighborhood science experiment. We had to abort our operation and now we are ready to try the pond. The whole subdivision is interested in our endeavor and it's becoming stressful. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think i'd work. There are several reasons for this, 1 is that it takes more than salt to make it "a salt pond" and 2 temperature variations (summer and winter) would definately hinder all hopes for saltwater fish to survive. Don't get me wrong, saltwater ponds definately can be done. But you need to make it indoors, not outdoors in the north. Basements are canidates, but you need to have good ventalation for the humidity. Also for your viewing pleasure, I'd make at least one area of the pond visable with a glass panel.


----------



## peixes (Jul 30, 2005)

Alrite, i think we will just drain the pond and build a basketball court.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

are there any fw species in the pond now?


----------



## peixes (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not too concerned about them, the dirt will be hauled in and the fish wont be an issue.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well it will be because it is a natural pond. Your dnr will NOT be happy with you. You need permits for that in the least. I would HIGHLY and STRONGLY Advize that you check with them first before filling it in.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

peixes said:


> I'm not too concerned about them, the dirt will be hauled in and the fish wont be an issue.


What was meant be the last post is that that scuba kid and I don't want to see fish die. So what you are saying is that you don't care about killing them off?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

if you are sucessful at all,The biggest PROBLEM you are going to have is rain and snow diluting the pond daily. you will have to monitor the salinity all the time. and if it rains to much you WILL lose everything in the pond to the fresh water.
Best thing to do is buy an above ground pool(a small one) and put it inside some where


----------



## peixes (Jul 30, 2005)

Is it really illegal to kill a few fish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

if you dont have the proper permits to fill the pond, then yes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It really isn't about the "Fish" persay as the landscape. Wetlands are protected pretty much everywhere, so if you didn't create it, you can't destroy it. And the reason for this is because of their outstanding importance in our ecosystem. Wetlands (or natural ponds) are places where pollution can collect and break down, giving you cleaner drinking water. Also its a place where wildlife can get away from the heat!


----------

